# Autotrail - second battery lead supply



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just in case anyone end's up looking for this..
Doing a bit of web browsing and found the Sergent electrical website.
They have the leads listed in their shop should you wish to add a second leisure battery to an Autotrail (after 2002)

Bat lead


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Tonka
Also available from the new Autotrail online shop
Batt Lead

Andy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sargent shop about thirteen quid, Autotrail shop about nineteen quid!!

C.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Sargent shop about thirteen quid, Autotrail shop about nineteen quid!!
> 
> C.


Correct Clive, and Autotrail postage dearer at £5...

You have to shop about these days !!


----------

